# Head badge restoration



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Mar 16, 2022)

Does anyone here know someone that restores (repaint/straighten) head badges?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2022)

I do it myself. What kind of badge do you have? V/r Shawn


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Mar 16, 2022)

I have a white and black 82’ schwinn badge that I was going to chrome and wanted it to redone in the brass/copper color with black letters.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2022)

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> I have a white and black 82’ schwinn badge that I was going to chrome and wanted it to redone in the brass/copper color with black letters.



Are you talking a copper/brass paint or plating? Those are fairly easy to repaint and if you mess up strip it and start over. Maybe a pic of what you want as a finished product would be helpful. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Mar 16, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Are you talking a copper/brass paint or plating? Those are fairly easy to repaint and if you mess up strip it and start over. Maybe a pic of what you want as a finished product would be helpful. V/r Shawn








This is how i want it to look, what do you recommend to do/use to replicate the small R and Chicago print


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2022)

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> View attachment 1589919
> 
> This is how i want it to look, what do you recommend to do/use to replicate the small R and Chicago print



That badge is aluminum with what looks like an anodize on the background. The only way to get those would either be to have decals or dry transfers made. Personally I'd just try to find a nice badge unless that Julian date is really important to you. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Mar 16, 2022)

Just my luck I won a bid on eBay for one with a close enough date, but yea it’s anodized, I redo/customize schwinns for hobby, mainly the color schemes from classic cars, so I’ll be looking into the decals or transfers you mentioned for the next badge. Thanks for the info


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 17, 2022)

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Does anyone here know someone that restores (repaint/straighten) head badges?




Just buy one on Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/363759087014?campid=5335809022


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Mar 17, 2022)

Yea I did this time but I’ll try and redo it myself next time and see what happens


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 19, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I do it myself. What kind of badge do you have? V/r Shawn



I would like to repaint these.. I believe they were originally the color on the left .. Opalescent blue from a 57 deluxe hornet.. You can still see a smidge of color around the screw holes..


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Aug 24, 2022)

I ended up chroming the badge and scuffed it up and sprayed it base coat clear coat


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 24, 2022)

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> View attachment 1589919
> 
> This is how i want it to look, what do you recommend to do/use to replicate the small R and Chicago print



That does look pretty sweet.....


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Aug 24, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> That does look pretty sweet.....



Thanks, I try and make a water transfer decal for the Chicago print, idk yet


----------



## metoo (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi. Has anybody restored a Schwinn Starburst badge? Thank you


----------

